# Proyecto MODEM para red electrica 110VCA/220VCA



## MaMu (Jun 3, 2006)

*Proyecto MODEM para red electrica 110VCA/220VCA*

       Como he leido varios post, acerca de la transmisión de datos via red electrica, propongo el desarrollo y un apartado especial para dicho tema.
Si bien existen diferentes tecnologias y topologias, como la popularmente conocida X-10, vamos a realizar la configuración de un prototipo de Modem para transmisión de datos por medio del famoso integrado Phillips, y realizaremos el procesamiento de la señal mediante el uso de un microcontrolador. La velocidad máxima de transmisión estará limitada a la capacidad máxima del integrado (TDA) que ronda los 1200 baudios por segundo. Si bien es cierto que X-10 es relativamente económico, no voy a tomar en cuenta, los ajustes de AGC ni el timming de transmisiones de cruce por cero para la onda sinusoidal de corriente alterna.
Vamos a explotar el potencial de este fabuloso integrado el cual esta integramente preparado para tolerar importantes niveles de ruido.

A modo de bloque, esta seria la configuración de la cual partimos. (imagen adjunta)









*Continuará....*


----------



## JATOPO2324 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mamu.. me parece muy interesante... pero no he podido bajar la imagen adjunta...!!!

Yo estoy trabajamdo en algo afin.. y quisiera saber si tienes mas información acerca de ello!!!


----------



## analista_77 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hola.

Para finales de Septiembre tengo que entregar mi proyecto en la universidad, que consiste en el control de una casa domótica desde la web.

Necesito que un PC se comunique con los PIC 16f877 mediante RS232 a través de la red eléctrica por el interior de la casa.

Llevo dos semanas dando palos de ciego y no se como avanzar. Si este proyecto me puede servir, me apunto y lo desarrollamos juntos.


----------



## gustag79 (Jul 11, 2006)

analista_77 dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Para finales de Septiembre tengo que entregar mi proyecto en la universidad, que consiste en el control de una casa domótica desde la web.
> 
> ...


3


saludos.

analista_77

Me intereza saber de tu proyecto ya que mi trabajo de graduacion es algo similar, y decidi transmitir por ip en lugar de x10 o el proyecto mencionado (que esta interesante y lo llevare de cerca), me gustaria conocer a cerca del web server, ademas podriamos compartir el proyecto. para mas información: gustag82@yahoo.com


----------



## Rava (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey!!!.... creo q este tema nos interesa a muchos... yo estoy comenzando mi trabajo de titulo en elgo relacionado, consegui una empresa q me facilita equipos 3com, pero no estoy a gusto porque la información tecnica no me la facilitan .
En fin, su proyecto esta re interesante, pero considero q deben compartir esta valiosa información para todos los del foro, sin necesidad de enviarse correos de forma interna 

saludos


----------



## analista_77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Les explico un poco la idea global.

Nuestro proyecto lo desarrollamos entre dos.
Mi compañero se ocupa de la programacion del server. En PHP, para tener control de la casa desde internet, o desde el mobil (celular).

Yo me ocupo del hard.
La idea es que el ordenador central se pueda comunicar con los PIC 16f877 por dos vias: 
1.- por ehternet. Es decir, que cada pic tenga una IP y que se le puedan enviar paquetes de datos y tambien pedir información.
La idea es poner por la casa dos o tres Acces Point WIFI y que cada uno este conectado a un switch que cablee hasta los pics.
Para no tener que cablear toda la casa.

2.- por rs-232 a traves de los cables de la red eléctrica.
Usar los cables de la electricidad (220v) para acoplar una onda portadora de alta frecuencia (120kHz) que permita comunicaciones RS232 entre el PC y los PIC.

De hecho la parte de ethernet solo la pensamos usar para cuando es realmente necesario un alto volumen de datos, como por ejemplo para transmitir imagen o sonido.

Tambien (si nos da el tiempo) implementaremos una aplicacion bluetooth para que cualquier mobil (celular) que sepa el codigo de acceso pueda comunicarse desde dentro de la casa con el PC y controlar cualquier parte de la casa desde el mobil. 
De esta manera, qualquier mobil se convierte en un mando a distacia de las persainas, la luz, la calefaccion o la TV. 

Por el momento estoy investigando el protocolo x-10 para la parte del rs232 y por otro lado estoy mirando los XPORT para la ethernet.

Si te sirve de algo te paso mas información.

Explicame un poco lo que haces tu.



La parte de Soft, consiste en una aplicacion muy muy facil de usar, en la que el usuario introduce un JPG con el plano de su casa escaneado y define sobre el plano que partes de la casa se pueden controlar arrastrando con el mouse una lista de dispositivos, de manera que se genera un plano interactivo. Asi desde cualquier ordenador (con las clabes adecuadas) el usuario puede entrar en su casa  desde internet y controlarlo todo. 

Tambien habra una funcion que se llamara Simular_Vida() para que de la sensacion de que la casa no esta deshabitada. que controlara persianas, luces, tV, etc.

Otra parte muy importante es que el PC tiene un modem GSM, y una UPS (SAI), asi que si los ladrones cortan la electricidad y el telefono, el ordenador sigue por unos minutos operativo y puede llamar al propietario y a la policia o los bomberos, o lo que haga falta dependiendo de lo que reciva por los sensores. Aqui es importante que una cierta "inteligencia" para que pueda discernir entre un corte normal de luz, o una ventana rota por un accidente, y una verdadera incursion de ladrones. 

Al final valoraremos si vale la pena que si alguien llama al portero electrico el ordenador llame por telefono al propietario para que conteste desde el telefono al portero eléctrico o no, asi quien esta llamando a la puerta tiene la sensacion que realmente hay alguien en la casa. 


Como ven, es demasiado extensa, pero confio que algunas partes ya esten desarrolladas.
Agradeceré cualquier ayuda, consejo o link.
Seguramente en otros hilos del foro ya se ha tratado algo de lo que necesito, pero soy nuevo aqui y no encuentro mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## editronikx (Jun 20, 2007)

cordial saludo a todos
cuando me gradue como tecnologo hice transmisión de audio y algunos datos por la red eelctrica mi alcance fue de 100 mts pero quiero hcer un x10 en lo que pueda colaborar me interesa ya que ahora estoy terminando la ingenieria y quiero hacerlo como proyecto de grado


----------

